# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  PrintrNOT Prinrbots not working

## gatogirl

PrintrNOT 

Does anyone want to join a class action lawsuit?

I've tried several times to talk to someone at Printrbot on my phone about my printer, yet they refuse. I asked if I could send it in to be checked out, returned, or exchange it for something that works, they said no. If you search this site for customer service it not surprisingly come up blank. I'm a design student and I bought this printer for school and I have yet had the opportunity to use it in almost a year. My theory is they have no Quality Controls in place. Then when you printer doesn't work they refuse to help you and cite their return policy. I found and article about how Maker Bot is being sued for selling poor quality printers that don't last six months.

http://www.3ders.org/articles/20150714-did-makerbot-knowingly-sell-faulty-3d-printers-class-action-lawsuit-alleges-yes.html

I'm tired of trolling message boards to try and fix my investment, are you?

If anyone is interested. I will set up a petition and send it to the lawyers working on the Makerbot case.

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi,
I'm really surprised by your issues. Perhaps if you describe them here we can help you ? What exactly is ailing your printer ?

Also their support doesn't work over the phone but with their online website : in my opinion this is much more efficient as you can post photos etc. I always have very quick and efficient support.

Last resort : the founder, Brook, is very active on twitter and always responds quickly and gets involved in your kind of cases. He gives is email quite freely so you can describe your issue and find something more peaceful ?

As to your question : why there is nothing about printrbot support in this forum ? My personal opinion is that their products are good and nobody else complained, but that's just me.

Let me know if I can help.

EDIT : with their 5th gen, Makerbot had products so chronically defective it's written all over the net AND internal info showed it was a known issue. For a class action, it's an attorney's wet dream. I'm sorry but I just can't see how Printrbot's products can be related to this in any way : they have a solid reputation.

----------


## Chris Knowlton

Gatogirl,

If you took some time to research this instead of threatening lawsuits you would find that Printrbots are well known for their high quality of design and construction.  LambdaFF is right when he says help is available but not on the phone, which is typical for many companies in all industries.  And for the record, I doubt anyone outright refused to talk to you. What I found is that they refer people to the online help which is abundant. I say get off your high horse and find the answer to your problem (which interestingly you have not even taken the time to post) There are lots of people here ready to help but you need to explain what the problem is first. 

Chris

----------

